

Twitter parody account holder sought in police raid - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/04/twitter-parody-account-holder-sought-in-police-raid/

======
lauradhamilton
Parodying an elected official is protected by the first amendment. It seems
quite unlikely that anybody will be charged with anything. Pretty much all
this accomplishes is making the mayor look ridiculous + creating a bunch of
new parody twitter accounts.

